# Access – Datentypen in Kriterienausdruck unverträglich



## Matschlag (3. Mai 2005)

Hi,

ich habe in Access zwei Abfragen definiert die ich miteinander verknüpfen möchte. Die Verknüpfung soll über zwei Felder passieren, bei denen ich den ursprünglichen Wert gekürzt habe. Der SQL-String dazu sieht wie folgt aus

Abfrage1 [600_SNBaseqty]: SELECT Trim(Str(Left([SERIALNUMBER],Len([SERIALNUMBER])-4))) AS SNBase, …

Abfrage2 [610_RMA_Head]: SELECT Trim(Str(Left([NotebookSNo],Len([NotebookSNo])-4))) AS SNBase, …

Abfrage zum Verknüpfen: SELECT [600_SNBaseqty].SNBase, Count([610_RMA_Head].RMAID) AS AnzahlvonRMAID
FROM 600_SNBaseqty INNER JOIN 610_RMA_Head ON [600_SNBaseqty].SNBase = [610_RMA_Head].SNBase
GROUP BY [600_SNBaseqty].SNBase;

Beim Ausführen der Abfrage in der ich die beiden ersten Abfragen verknüpfe kommt der Fehler „Datentypen in Kriterienausdruck unverträglich“. Wenn ich aber aus den ersten beiden Abfragen eine Tabelle erstellen lasse und die beiden erstellten Tabellen miteinander verknüpfe funktioniert die Verknüpfung.

Kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich das Problem lösen kann, ohne jedes Mal die Tabellen neu zu erstellen?

Vielen Dank!


----------

